# Verb Conjugator:  Kudos!



## Hillbilly

Thanks for adding the conjugator.  Superb!

I have been using another online conjugator which has worked fairly well, and which also offers upgraded versions both online and as downloadable programs.  However, no one seems to be tending the store when I write in with questions.  In addition, the trial version of the downloaded progam has a deliberate delay built in with constant messages that the program is unregistered.  Who needs that kind of hassle?   I was all set to pay and register the program weeks ago.  It's a good thing I didn't.

Thanks for providing free stuff with such good quality.


----------



## Bienvenidos

That's the beauty of WR! You can thank Mike for all of this!  

Just out of curiosity, which conjugator are you talking about? I know they're all great   but is there a specific one you're referring to?

Cheers.


----------



## Hillbilly

Am I allowed to say, or should I send a private message?


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,
I am anxious to know which WR conjugator has prompted you to say "Kudos!".  

Please refrain from refering to the other conjugator you were about to buy.


----------



## Hillbilly

I was referring to the Italian.


----------



## dylanG3893

I can agree I am very glad that there's finally an Italian verb conjugator!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Hillbilly said:


> Am I allowed to say, or should I send a private message?



Hi Hillbilly,

   I was wondering which *WR *conjugator you were referring to, since they are all great.   Now I see that it was Italian.

Have fun with the conjugator!

Cheers!


----------



## .   1

Thanks for possibly explaining some truely bizare questions in the English forum.

There is a constant stream of questions about weirdly conjugated English verbs. Some of the posters become very defensive when told that the words do not exist and start quoting odd sentences.
This is it.
A machine accurately conjugating all the English verbs would require tremendously fuzzy logic.

.,,


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks 

That Italian conjugator was tough.  All those verbs that could take avere or essere or both...  I can't imagine that English would be more difficult, but I've been surprised before.


----------



## Alxmrphi

mkellogg said:


> Thanks
> 
> That Italian conjugator was tough. All those verbs that could take avere or essere or both... I can't imagine that English would be more difficult, but I've been surprised before.



Welcome to the perils of us who are learning Italian


----------



## audia

Yes, Italian conjugator is great but the dictionary is a bit lacking or am I missing the purpose of it?


----------



## mkellogg

Different people have different needs with dictionaries.  If you are learning your fourth language, you will probably prefer other dictionaries.  While it is far from perfect, many Italians at least seem to find this one useful.

If there are specific areas you think could be improved, please write me through the Contact Us link at the bottom of this page.


----------



## audia

I did make a suggestion at the request of a mod. but it was apparently not considered despite agreement from the native speakers in the thread. (see fidanzato IE forum.) Which brings me to the question of how words (and their various meanings and  conotations)enter into the dictionaries and when  definitions are added as opposed to just a threads indicating discussions about them?


----------



## TrentinaNE

audia, there is a major overhaul of the IT-EN dictionary underway, so not all suggestions will be acted upon instantaneously. That doesn't mean the feedback isn't appreciated or that it won't eventually work its way into the dictionary. 

Elisabetta


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, audia, I see that the suggestion was received three weeks ago, and we still haven't had a chance to look at it.


----------



## audia

No problem. Since it was my first suggestion I wasn"t sure about the procedure whose critera are probably lengthy to elaborate here.And dont get me wrong I also think the dictionary is vital-- I use it all the time.


----------

